# Linux Club



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2019)

Didn't see any club, thought I would start one. If I'm wrong just point the way

*Linux Club
What your favorite Distro, Program, bench test or game*
Just wanted to learn more, never really seam to have time.
Do you run a server? RAID? ​


----------



## las (Feb 26, 2019)

Debian here


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 26, 2019)

Various flavors of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on 2 of my PCs and 2 of my servers. If not for some work-related stuff, I'd switch my primary PC to Ubuntu as well. Also some of my electronic tools are only supported on Windows, so I'm tied to MS at least for another few years.

Also, just a couple of days ago I've got a free beat-up ARM-based Samsung Chromebook for evil experiments. It was under Enterprise Enrollment, which in most  cases means it's only good as a paperweight , but thanks to some dark magic it is now a multi-boot netbook with both ChromeOS and Arch. With 6+ hours of battery life it's perfect for outdoor adventures, and it's shitty enough that I won't get upset if I break or lose it.


----------



## witkazy (Feb 26, 2019)

Ubuntu 18.04, kernel 4.19 .Favorite programsCSXR emulator ,Clementine music player, vlc ,firefox.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Also, just a couple of days ago I've got a free beat-up ARM-based Samsung Chromebook for evil experiments. It was under Enterprise Enrollment, which in most  cases means it's only good as a paperweight , but thanks to some dark magic it is now a multi-boot netbook with both ChromeOS and Arch. With 6+ hours of battery life it's perfect for outdoor adventures, and it's shitty enough that I won't get upset if I break or lose it.



Had someone ask me about this just the other day, I had no idea how 

Really what I would like to do is switch my FreeNAS with a HBA LSI card over to Linux


----------



## IceScreamer (Feb 26, 2019)

Jumping between Mint MATE, and Manjaro, tho sadly nothing long term. Also use Lubuntu from time to time, on older PCs.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 26, 2019)

Jetster said:


> Had someone ask me about this just the other day, I had no idea how


On xe303c12 it requires some soldering and an external SPI flash programmer (compiling and flashing non-verified U-boot from google distro, setting up boot environment etc). Google locked the dev. mode in enrolled laptops many years ago, so the old hack no longer works. 



Jetster said:


> Really what I would like to do is switch my FreeNAS with a HBA LSI card over to Linux


Which card model?


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 26, 2019)

I compile my own...  so Gentoo.


----------



## qubit (Feb 26, 2019)

I used to faff about with suse linux about 15 years ago.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Feb 26, 2019)

Ubuntu 18.04 on my HTPC, VLC and firefox are the favorites


----------



## El comedido (Feb 26, 2019)

MakuluLinux Core here. I love it


----------



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Which card model?



lsi 9211-8i  I think I can flash it back to hardware RAID. When I got it it was flashed to an HBA


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 26, 2019)

Jetster said:


> lsi 9211-8i I think I can flash it back to hardware RAID. When I got it it was flashed to an HBA


It's hard to find info on Broadcom's website, but even if you won't be able to flash it to IT mode, you can always run ZFS and call it a day. I don't think there's gonna be a noticeable performance penalty in small-scale scenario.


----------



## PerfectWave (Feb 26, 2019)

add me but sadly using ubuntu only for browsing and email on virtual machine


----------



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> It's hard to find info on Broadcom's website, but even if you won't be able to flash it to IT mode, you can always run ZFS and call it a day. I don't think there's gonna be a noticeable performance penalty in small-scale scenario.


So I can run ZFS under linux?


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 26, 2019)

Jetster said:


> So I can run ZFS under linux?



Yep, there's a kernel module now.


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 26, 2019)

An ubuntu 17.04 as a multi-purpose server (ftp, vmware, seed box), an Ubuntu-Mate 18.04 as a Nextcloud server, Raspbian Jessy 8 as a Pi-Hole / access point


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 26, 2019)

Any fellow  CentOS 7'ers  out there? I run this on my FOG server at work and on my crunchers at home


----------



## johnspack (Feb 27, 2019)

Of course I'm in here!  Linux master race.  I use all versions of Debian on different devices.  Mainly Kubuntu 18.10.  My daily driver on my desktop and my laptop.  Of course let's not forget android on our phones,  that's a variant of bsd,  which is just another type of linux.  Don't tell bsd users that though.....


----------



## Jetster (Mar 3, 2019)

So does each Distro (Mint, Ubuntu, ect) have there own repository's? Are do they share? And if I want to install CPU g then I have to connect to another repository?


----------



## notb (Mar 3, 2019)

I've built my workflow around Virtualbox-hosted Linux VMs: one Manjaro, one Debian and at least 10 CentOS that are launched when needed...
I tried to switch to full RH environment (replacing Manjaro and Debian with Fedora / openSUSE), but experience under Virtualbox is rubbish. :/

Sadly, nothing on bare metal at the moment.
It feels like hardware support of Linux is regressing lately, while software isn't improving as much as we hoped. I'm not impressed by efficiency either (i.e. battery life of laptops). Windows is pulling ahead.

That said, I need to move to Linux on my current desktop (for CUDA). I'd love to use Fedora, but it'll most likely be Ubuntu (least Tensorflow issues).
This also means I'm going back to a windows laptop as my main PC... About time. ;-)


Boatvan said:


> Any fellow  CentOS 7'ers  out there? I run this on my FOG server at work and on my crunchers at home


I bet more than are actually aware of it. CentOS is by far the most common base for VM-distributed software (e.g. learning/community editions of databases and analytics suites).


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm pretty happy with bleeding edge mesa and kernel on Ubuntu 18.04.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 3, 2019)

Favorite Desktop flavor is Suse,

Currently run FreeBSD and Ubuntu servers for various things.

Website
ubiquti controller
DNS server
Surveillance system
Minecraft
Screenconnect
Grafana


All no GUI though. Havent touched gnome, cinnamon, etc in a long long time.


----------



## s3thra (Mar 25, 2019)

Kubuntu with backports and latest kernel.


----------



## vectoravtech (Mar 25, 2019)

I use Sparky Linux which is very fast on older computers.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 25, 2019)

Kubuntu on the notebook and Ubuntu on the desktop as dual boot.
I can get better WiFi and GPU performance on the notebook than on Windows, for a slightly inferior battery life.
I used to be an Arch user, but now I'm tired of changing default config files with usually awful defaults.
I should give Thumbleweed a test.


----------



## cornemuse (Mar 25, 2019)

After Ubuntu 11(?) or so, I have not found _any_ with a gui I like. I am using Mint Mate for occasional browsing, but dont especially like it. Is there any version/brand/flavor that is close to XP? (yeah yeah, but I'm 72 & stuck in my ways!!)

-c-


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 25, 2019)

cornemuse said:


> After Ubuntu 11(?) or so, I have not found _any_ with a gui I like. I am using Mint Mate for occasional browsing, but dont especially like it. Is there any version/brand/flavor that is close to XP? (yeah yeah, but I'm 72 & stuck in my ways!!)
> 
> -c-


Current KDE/Plasma looks like Windows 7/10, Cinnamon, XFCE and Mate may be closer to XP. LXDE is basically Windows 2000.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 25, 2019)

I haven't really looked, lately, at what each of my Crunchers is currently running. However, I know I have Mint and Kubuntu and Lubuntu and Win10. My laptop, I am writing on, is 8.1 (it is also a cruncher).

Next month, sometime, I am going to compare the different OS's for point's generated. So, far, Mint is in the lead.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm using Ubuntu 19.04.  I'd usually stick to the LTS version, but the desktop has improved immensely in 19.04, everything is now pretty darn snappy....and smooth.  I'll probably be sticking to Ubuntu for the foreseeable future because I still play quite a few games and I'm looking for as much compatibility(and testing) as possible.

Now with that said...my favorite distribution is actually straight Debian and that is what I would run on any secondary pc's or laptops if I had them. I don't really care which DE is on there.  I like them all really....albeit gnome would be at the bottom of the list...yet I use it daily. 

This morning I updated my BleachBit to 2.2, only to find out that now it supports Waterfox.  Made me a happy camper....

BleachBit

Best,

LC

@cornemuse...you could give  Zorin OS a try.  Although...if it was me...I'd definitely go for MX Linux, the reason why is because of stability.  Plus, it has the XFCE desktop and you can easily alter it to appear pretty close to Windows 7. MX Linux...excellent stable distribution.  Period.  End.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 25, 2019)

Liquid Cool said:


> Best,
> 
> LC
> 
> @cornemuse  ...you could give  Zorin OS a try.


@cornemuse 
fixed that for you.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Mar 25, 2019)

Ubuntu here!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 25, 2019)

Since we're on this topic.  I could use a little help myself.  I've been trying to find a distribution that runs good on this machine here.

HP ELITE x2 1012 G1

It has a weird 1920x1280 resolution and touch screen...and support for higher resolution/scaling and touch doesn't seem to be a strong suit when it comes to linux distros.  So...if you know of a distro, or hear of a distro that might run well on this device...have mercy and shoot me a pm to let me know.  I've been trying to find something for awhile and I've had no luck.

I absolutely love this machine...I'd sure like to get linux running on it!  

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## notb (Mar 25, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> I used to be an Arch user, but now I'm tired of changing default config files with usually awful defaults.


Arch is *awful* for everyday use. There's way too much tinkering, way too many compatibility issues. It constantly gets in the way of what you're actually trying to achieve. Well... unless what you're trying to achieve is advanced Linux admin skills.

That said, Manjaro is IMO the best Linux available for casual users - assuming it provides all the apps they need (there's no way to beat Ubuntu and RH family in that).
It's fast, it's light on resources, it's easy to maintain.
It's one of the best distros I've seen for running on VMs - it works perfectly with Virtualbox and is so fast you hardly notice it's not the host (even running on 1 core).


Arjai said:


> I haven't really looked, lately, at what each of my Crunchers is currently running. However, I know I have Mint and Kubuntu and Lubuntu and Win10. My laptop, I am writing on, is 8.1 (it is also a cruncher).
> 
> Next month, sometime, I am going to compare the different OS's for point's generated. So, far, Mint is in the lead.


If you're really concerned about performance, why use a big distro like the ones you've mentioned?
Move to a minimal, terminal-only setup. This could give you extra 2-3% easily, so it could have a bigger impact than moving between heavy distros.
Check if your clients can run on Red Hat family. Basic CentOS setup is the best compromise between minimalism and stability.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm still using Ubuntu and I'm still happy with it. I now get confused when I when I try to use a Windows 10 machine because I haven't had a Windows installation for at least 3 years.


----------



## spectatorx (Mar 26, 2019)

Latest stable ubuntu budgie here, always since last few years. I like its desktop environment which is simple and highly configurable. Also people running project are nice and quickly respond on sort of livechat: gitter.

Some compare it to lightweight distros like lubuntu or xubuntu. Definitely worth to give it a try.

I'm using linux overall for lightweight tasks as webbrowsing, watching movies and for semi-pro web programming.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 27, 2019)

Using Mint Linux on 3 laptops and peppermint on my daktek plaidmate.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 27, 2019)

Just loaded Mint on a C2Q and really enjoying it.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 27, 2019)

Linux is ok so far, one dripe tho the media players suck   had to use wine to get media jukebox on it since I said to hell with it after trying 20+ players. most of them crash on my library


----------



## HuggyB (Aug 9, 2019)

I like granular control and the ability to customize to my specific hardware/software environment - Gentoo


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 9, 2019)

I use Ubuntu daily. I did install Mint a few weeks ago to play around. I have puppy on a few older boxes.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Aug 9, 2019)

Branching out to different flavours of Debian/Armbian.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 9, 2019)

So I have Manjaro on my main system. I just installed Pop!_OS on a secondary system. In addition, I run raspbian (debian) on my RPis. My favourite is definitely Manjaro.


----------



## HuggyB (Aug 9, 2019)

IMHO every Linux user that wants a better understanding of Linux as a whole should do an Arch or Gentoo build at least once. It really forces you to understand things in Linux at a level that most other flavors do not. You'll walk away with a better understanding of, for example, how USE FLAGS effect performance based on the hardware that you're building against as apposed to the more "generic for use on most PCs" strategy that most distros employ. The kernel that you'll build is tailored to your hardware specifications rather than, again, a more "one size fits all" kernel. There is much less bloat (to almost none at all depending on how in-depth you want to get w/optimization and kernel configuration). You install what you want/need rather than what the distro wants/thinks you need.

I'm definitely NOT saying that either of those are for everyone because they are not what anyone would consider simple to maintain. Everything is compiled, so package builds can be slower and more resource intensive, though not always You have to keep up with updates to prevent becoming so outdated that upgrading becomes near impossible. However, portage is the best (one of?) package manager out there and many other distros have adopted it's underlining source as their PM (MacOS comes to mind).

Let me repeat, these are not distros for everyone. I'm more saying that for someone that spends most of their time in Linux; building an Arch or Gentoo system at least once will enhance their overall knowledge of Linux OS's.

Also, the Gentoo community is great. #gentoo on freenode IRC.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 9, 2019)

HuggyB said:


> IMHO every Linux user should do an Arch or Gentoo build at least once. It really forces you to understand things in Linux at a level that most other flavors do not. You'll walk away with a better understanding of, for example, how USE FLAGS effect performance based on the hardware that you're building against as apposed to the more "generic for use on most PCs" strategy that most distros employ. The kernel that you'll build is tailored to your hardware specifications rather than, again, a more "one size fits all" kernel. There is much less bloat (to almost none at all depending on how in-depth you want to get w/optimization and kernel configuration). You install what you want/need rather than what the distro wants/thinks you need.
> 
> I'm definitely NOT saying that either of those are for everyone because they are not what anyone would consider simple to maintain. Everything is compiled, so package builds can be slower and more resource intensive, though not always You have to keep up with updates to prevent becoming so outdated that upgrading becomes near impossible. However, portage is the best (one of?) package manager out there and many other distros have adopted it's underlining source as their PM (MacOS comes to mind).
> 
> ...




Strongly disagree about "every linux user". Like you say, it's only for those who want really in depth knowledge. That's certainly not every user.


----------



## HuggyB (Aug 9, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> Strongly disagree about "every linux user". Like you say, it's only for those who want really in depth knowledge. That's certainly not every user.



Agreed. I should have qualified at the beginning as I did at the end of the post. Those Linux users that spend most of their computer use time in Linux should. But, you're correct. Not the casual user. Edited the OP to reflect that.

I did my best to not sound like "if you don't use _xyz_ then you're not a real Linux user" and point out that it is not for everyone and that it does have downsides.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 9, 2019)

HuggyB said:


> IMHO every Linux user that wants a better understanding of Linux as a whole should do an Arch or Gentoo build at least once. It really forces you to understand things in Linux at a level that most other flavors do not. You'll walk away with a better understanding of, for example, how USE FLAGS effect performance based on the hardware that you're building against as apposed to the more "generic for use on most PCs" strategy that most distros employ. The kernel that you'll build is tailored to your hardware specifications rather than, again, a more "one size fits all" kernel. There is much less bloat (to almost none at all depending on how in-depth you want to get w/optimization and kernel configuration). You install what you want/need rather than what the distro wants/thinks you need.
> 
> I'm definitely NOT saying that either of those are for everyone because they are not what anyone would consider simple to maintain. Everything is compiled, so package builds can be slower and more resource intensive, though not always You have to keep up with updates to prevent becoming so outdated that upgrading becomes near impossible. However, portage is the best (one of?) package manager out there and many other distros have adopted it's underlining source as their PM (MacOS comes to mind).
> 
> ...


Not even just Gentoo with an installer, but manually doing a stage 3 install. If you *really* want to get into the weeds, that's the way to do it. I just use Ubuntu these days because i don't have the time to fiddle around with my OS, particularly if I'm using it for work, in which case time is money. The reality is that Gentoo really isn't significantly faster than a distro like Ubuntu or Debian, so it's really for the experience, not tangible benefit.


FinneousPJ said:


> Strongly disagree about "every linux user". Like you say, it's only for those who want really in depth knowledge. That's certainly not every user.


I would agree that this isn't for every user. It's however, a good idea for every user who wants to understand how Linux works. Doing it once, even just in a VM, is a worthwhile exercise.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2019)

Jetster said:


> Didn't see any club, thought I would start one. If I'm wrong just point the way
> 
> *Linux Club
> What your favorite Distro, Program, bench test or game*
> ...


Traditional distro fav is Linux Mint, currently the XFCE variety. Non-traditional distro, AndroidX86.


----------



## HuggyB (Aug 10, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Not even just Gentoo with an installer, but manually doing a stage 3 install. If you *really* want to get into the weeds, that's the way to do it. I just use Ubuntu these days because i don't have the time to fiddle around with my OS, particularly if I'm using it for work, in which case time is money. The reality is that Gentoo really isn't significantly faster than a distro like Ubuntu or Debian, so it's really for the experience, not tangible benefit.
> 
> I would agree that this isn't for every user. It's however, a good idea for every user who wants to understand how Linux works. Doing it once, even just in a VM, is a worthwhile exercise.



Yea, I should have said Stage 3 tarball install. In my head there isn't any other install, haha.


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

Guys just wondering if someone might be able to push me in the right direction...

I've been having some issues with my SR2 with Mint 18.3, it seems to be loosing connection every so often and I'm not sure why..  It can access my home network, get out online but reports back it can't connect and as a cruncher (I don't run it 24/7, the power bill would kill me!!) I've had issues returning work units..  

Tried different cables, network ports (considering a network card to rule that out) but is there anything else I could try?  It also feels sooo sluggish at times with a fair delay between mouse click and it doing something...  I just wondered if anyone had had anything before like it or not?  Be great to hear back from someone


----------



## bug (Sep 9, 2019)

I've been on Kubuntu for over 10 years, before switching to Neon for about a year and finally settling on Arch.
Ubuntu (and derivatives) is great for home usage, but if you want to develop, you'll find yourself hunting for backports and PPAs more often than not.
Arch was a tough cookie, but I learned a bit in the process and now I know my OS runs only stuff _I_ put there


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 9, 2019)

phill said:


> Guys just wondering if someone might be able to push me in the right direction...
> 
> I've been having some issues with my SR2 with Mint 18.3, it seems to be loosing connection every so often and I'm not sure why..  It can access my home network, get out online but reports back it can't connect and as a cruncher (I don't run it 24/7, the power bill would kill me!!) I've had issues returning work units..
> 
> Tried different cables, network ports (considering a network card to rule that out) but is there anything else I could try?  It also feels sooo sluggish at times with a fair delay between mouse click and it doing something...  I just wondered if anyone had had anything before like it or not?  Be great to hear back from someone


What's an SR2?


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> What's an SR2?



My EVGA Classified SR-2   Dual Xeon system..  Not sure what's happening with it..  Just doesn't seem so very happy a system as it was before...


----------



## bug (Sep 9, 2019)

phill said:


> Guys just wondering if someone might be able to push me in the right direction...
> 
> I've been having some issues with my SR2 with Mint 18.3, it seems to be loosing connection every so often and I'm not sure why..  It can access my home network, get out online but reports back it can't connect and as a cruncher (I don't run it 24/7, the power bill would kill me!!) I've had issues returning work units..
> 
> Tried different cables, network ports (considering a network card to rule that out) but is there anything else I could try?  It also feels sooo sluggish at times with a fair delay between mouse click and it doing something...  I just wondered if anyone had had anything before like it or not?  Be great to hear back from someone


I'd start by browsing/grepping for errors in the journal.
Also, the board has dual NICs, is it acting funky with bith of them?

PS You may have better luck starting a dedicated thread, this one isn't really meant for support


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

Ah   Apologies, I did just wonder, I saw Linux 

It appears to be with both of them but I'm unsure what is the problem...  

Still, this Linux thread....  (I'll get back on track... )


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 9, 2019)

phill said:


> Ah  Apologies, I did just wonder, I saw Linux
> 
> It appears to be with both of them but I'm unsure what is the problem...
> 
> Still, this Linux thread....  (I'll get back on track... )


Nice board. Obvious question: has anything changed software-wise? New kernel, or something?


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

Still the same install if I'm honest.  I was experiencing issues with 19.1, then switched back to 18.3 and it appears to be doing the same..  

I can't imagine that the Mint install has done anything to the networking ports but it is a bit of an older board so I wonder if it's just getting to that stage where I will have to buy another??.. lol


----------



## bug (Sep 9, 2019)

phill said:


> Still the same install if I'm honest.  I was experiencing issues with 19.1, then switched back to 18.3 and it appears to be doing the same..
> 
> I can't imagine that the Mint install has done anything to the networking ports but it is a bit of an older board so I wonder if it's just getting to that stage where I will have to buy another??.. lol


Look into the journal. You'll probably find hints to whether this a software/config or a hardware problem.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 9, 2019)

After so many years of manual arch installs, I finally tested Manjaro.
Love it.


----------



## bug (Sep 9, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> After so many years of manual arch installs, I finally tested Manjaro.
> Love it.


I looked at Manjaro, but it was like 6 weeks behind Arch's updates. That's a quarter of an Ubuntu release and defeated the purpose for me. But yes, clean Arch installs are not something to rave about.


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 9, 2019)

want to install ubuntu again on my new pc, sadly no drivers for raven ridge architecture, i stuck with nonsense window10, gezz i need stable lunix/win7


----------



## bug (Sep 9, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> want to install ubuntu again on my new pc, sadly no drivers for raven ridge architecture, i stuck with nonsense window10, gezz i need stable lunix/win7


OpenSuse Tumbleweed, Fedora Rawhide or Debian Testing 
Edit: Or, as pointed above, Manjaro (but there's a tax moving outside of rpm/deb realm).
Edit2: I hope you weren't trying to install an LTS flavor of Ubuntu, those things are thoroughly dated.


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 9, 2019)

i might try linux distro mentioned above, and yes i try to install lta ubuntu, it success but no vega 8 driver suport, thx to pointing it, i hope it can detect my ipgu aince ive not get my shiping external rx580yet


----------



## bug (Sep 9, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i might try linux distro mentioned above, and yes i try to install lta ubuntu, it success but no vega 8 driver suport, thx to pointing it, i hope it can detect my ipgu aince ive not get my shiping external rx580yet


Give Ubuntu 19.04 a try if Ubuntu is your cup of tea. I can't count how many people were bitten by trying to play it safe with LTS


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 9, 2019)

bug said:


> I looked at Manjaro, but it was like 6 weeks behind Arch's updates. That's a quarter of an Ubuntu release and defeated the purpose for me. But yes, clean Arch installs are not something to rave about.


You can use arch's repos, so it ends up being just an installer. Pretty nice distro, the small details are there.
If I'm not wrong, a mesa PPA and a newer kernel gets you the Vega 8/11 working even on lts.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 9, 2019)

phill said:


> I can't imagine that the Mint install has done anything to the networking ports but it is a bit of an older board so I wonder if it's just getting to that stage where I will have to buy another??.. lol


I doubt it's your board. Might be your connection. Any issues with other devices?


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 9, 2019)

how to get mesa work with raven vega 8, excuse me but whats mesa anyway? sry idont know much abt linux


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 9, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> how to get mesa work with raven vega 8, excuse me but whats mesa anyway? sry idont know much abt linux


Mesa are the 3D drivers, all in a single package. If you use the padoka or oibaf PPA, you will get an up to date mesa in Ubuntu, and with ukuu, you can update the kernel to the latest one, with both things, you get the best support and performance on AMD and Intel cards.


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 9, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Mesa are the 3D drivers, all in a single package. If you use the padoka or oibaf PPA, you will get an up to date mesa in Ubuntu, and with ukuu, you can update the kernel to the latest one, with both things, you get the best support and performance on AMD and Intel cards.


 i once try to install mint/ubuntu but dont have driver for active igpu, mesa
ive take alook on it, so bassicily this is the only solution to get vega 8 work in raven ridge right, becouse for some reason it only suport window10, no official software for other, i will try it soon thx for the sugestion, if this work well i finally can say goodbye to window10


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 9, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i once try to install mint/ubuntu but dont have driver for active igpu, mesa
> ive take alook on it, so bassicily this is the only solution to get vega 8 work in raven ridge right, becouse for some reason it only suport window10, no official software for other, i will try it soon thx for the sugestion, if this work well i finally can say goodbye to window10


The support is on newer kernels, it's just Ubuntu and Mint that are slow. Check the distros bug mentioned, those work just fine. Arch/Manjaro being my favourite.


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 9, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> The support is on newer kernels, it's just Ubuntu and Mint that are slow. Check the distros bug mentioned, those work just fine. Arch/Manjaro being my favourite.


okey i will download both arch manjaro and try it soon


pardon but which one of this os good for gaming? theres 4 of em


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 9, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> okey i will download both arch manjaro and try it soon
> 
> 
> pardon but which one of this os good for gaming? theres 4 of em


It's more of a mater of taste, I prefer XFCE for being lighter. All are great for gaming, maaaybe the Gnome one is a bit better.


----------



## bug (Sep 9, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> You can use arch's repos, so it ends up being just an installer. Pretty nice distro, the small details are there.


Good to know, I definitely wasn't looking forward to another clean install of Arch.


GoldenX said:


> If I'm not wrong, a mesa PPA and a newer kernel gets you the Vega 8/11 working even on lts.


Only if you can get far enough to add PPAs 



potato580+ said:


> okey i will download both arch manjaro and try it soon
> 
> 
> pardon but which one of this os good for gaming? theres 4 of em


If you're coming from a Windows background, I'd check out KDE. Don't worry though, in Linux you can install several desktop environments at once and choose which one you want to use at each login. Do that, decide which one works for you and then you can remove the others.


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I doubt it's your board. Might be your connection. Any issues other devices?



Yesterday I think there was something going on as nothing would update from any of the PCs but that changed after a little while, maybe some server work or something but it just seems to be that setup really that has any issues...  Not sure why...  I thought it could be something to do with the Linux install and some drivers but I'm not sure why that would have such a massive effect...??  I'm a little confused by it to say the least...


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 9, 2019)

phill said:


> Guys just wondering if someone might be able to push me in the right direction...
> 
> I've been having some issues with my SR2 with Mint 18.3, it seems to be loosing connection every so often and I'm not sure why..  It can access my home network, get out online but reports back it can't connect and as a cruncher (I don't run it 24/7, the power bill would kill me!!) I've had issues returning work units..
> 
> Tried different cables, network ports (considering a network card to rule that out) but is there anything else I could try?  It also feels sooo sluggish at times with a fair delay between mouse click and it doing something...  I just wondered if anyone had had anything before like it or not?  Be great to hear back from someone


Most wired network adapter drivers are built into the kernel which is ultra convenient, but it's also important to know that updating the kernel might also mean that a bunch of driver changes came along for the ride. Try using an older kernel if you haven't cleaned up the old ones yet. If you're using one of the RCs for 5.3, then try something like 5.2.13. If you're already on 5.2.13 and it's still not working right, try 5.1.21.

FWIW, this is one of the reasons why rolling releases aren't a great idea for something you need to be stable because it's more likely that you'll encounter regressions or other bugs with newer features. This is a big reason why I run the latest Ubuntu LTS, but optionally install bleeding edge mesa (which is usually good, but not always,) and the latest non-RC kernels.


bug said:


> Only if you can get far enough to add PPAs


There is always a way.


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

I am wondering if there was something that has tagged along for the ride which is most frustrating.  But the latest Mint I downloaded and tried seemed to have the same issues with the network and also made the rig damn near unusable whilst the crunching was being used simply because of the sheer delay in from me clicking something to the system allowing it to do anything...  Damn frustrating that was....

All of the other rigs have been fine, they've got a slight delay on them but nothing horrendous like this rig, I'm unsure why..  Even the rigs that had 4Gb of ram in and a HD not an SSD had the same sort of delay..  I think I might have to dig a little deeper to find out what is going on...


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 9, 2019)

phill said:


> I am wondering if there was something that has tagged along for the ride which is most frustrating.  But the latest Mint I downloaded and tried seemed to have the same issues with the network and also made the rig damn near unusable whilst the crunching was being used simply because of the sheer delay in from me clicking something to the system allowing it to do anything...  Damn frustrating that was....
> 
> All of the other rigs have been fine, they've got a slight delay on them but nothing horrendous like this rig, I'm unsure why..  Even the rigs that had 4Gb of ram in and a HD not an SSD had the same sort of delay..  I think I might have to dig a little deeper to find out what is going on...


Oh, definitely try an earlier kernel then. I've used kernels that have pegged a core or two and completely crippled performance on my 3930k machine, but surprisingly will have zero impact on my HP Spectre I use for work using the same kernel. Weird kernel bugs are weird.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 10, 2019)

phill said:


> Yesterday I think there was something going on as nothing would update from any of the PCs but that changed after a little while, maybe some server work or something but it just seems to be that setup really that has any issues...  Not sure why...  I thought it could be something to do with the Linux install and some drivers but I'm not sure why that would have such a massive effect...??  I'm a little confused by it to say the least...


Try a fresh install on a spare drive. If the problem persists, then it's the hardware, if not, it's the installation you're having a problem with.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 10, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> okey i will download both arch manjaro and try it soon
> 
> 
> pardon but which one of this os good for gaming? theres 4 of em


Any flavour of manjaro is fine. Since you have a low spec machine coming from windows I would say Xfce is your best bet.


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Oh, definitely try an earlier kernel then. I've used kernels that have pegged a core or two and completely crippled performance on my 3930k machine, but surprisingly will have zero impact on my HP Spectre I use for work using the same kernel. Weird kernel bugs are weird.





lexluthermiester said:


> Try a fresh install on a spare drive. If the problem persists, then it's the hardware, if not, it's the installation you're having a problem with.



I've tried the same install as I had before, something isn't right with it..  Maybe it's the updates or something that's gone a little funky..  I wish I had the time to figure it out but it's not often on as much as I'd like but then when it's munching through 400w+ I understand why it's not lol  But..  I might try another Minty install, maybe that might sort it out 

@Aquinus Yep they sure are weird lol  I use the same install for all of my crunchers and I'm pretty sure it's just that one that is having the issues..  Oh well, I'll just try and get the work units dealt with and then I'll see if I can get another install sorted out..  Damn PCs, always giving us problems


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 10, 2019)

phill said:


> I've tried the same install as I had before, something isn't right with it..  Maybe it's the updates or something that's gone a little funky..  I wish I had the time to figure it out but it's not often on as much as I'd like but then when it's munching through 400w+ I understand why it's not lol  But..  I might try another Minty install, maybe that might sort it out
> 
> @Aquinus Yep they sure are weird lol  I use the same install for all of my crunchers and I'm pretty sure it's just that one that is having the issues..  Oh well, I'll just try and get the work units dealt with and then I'll see if I can get another install sorted out..  Damn PCs, always giving us problems


Maybe try something really old like Debian 8 or even 7.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 10, 2019)

phill said:


> @Aquinus Yep they sure are weird lol I use the same install for all of my crunchers and I'm pretty sure it's just that one that is having the issues.. Oh well, I'll just try and get the work units dealt with and then I'll see if I can get another install sorted out.. Damn PCs, always giving us problems


If arch installs the latest versions of everything on a clean install, that's probably not going to help you if the latest code is what's blowing up your install.


FinneousPJ said:


> Maybe try something really old like Debian 8 or even 7.


^ Not a bad option, although I'd say use Ubuntu 18.04 LTS because it's practically the same as Debian, just with newer packages.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 10, 2019)

I didn't know there was a club for Linux.  I was using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS(unity desktop), but just switched to Debian gnome.  

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 10, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> If arch installs the latest versions of everything on a clean install, that's probably not going to help you if the latest code is what's blowing up your install.
> 
> ^ Not a bad option, although I'd say use Ubuntu 18.04 LTS because it's practically the same as Debian, just with newer packages.


Well yeah, the whole point was to try older software


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2019)

Before hand the 18.3 Mint install did fine, I've not updated that stick so, I might just need to reinstall it but not do any updates..  Something to try I guess....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 10, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> Maybe try something really old like Debian 8 or even 7.





Aquinus said:


> ^ Not a bad option, although I'd say use Ubuntu 18.04 LTS because it's practically the same as Debian, just with newer packages.


Mint is based on Ubuntu, he'll be fine.



phill said:


> Before hand the 18.3 Mint install did fine, I've not updated that stick so, I might just need to reinstall it but not do any updates.. Something to try I guess....


LOL! This. Should have finished reading through all the posts before responding... 



Liquid Cool said:


> I didn't know there was a club for Linux.  I was using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS(unity desktop), but just switched to Debian gnome.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Liquid Cool


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 10, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> Well yeah, the whole point was to try older software


Debian doesn't tend to just be older, it tends to be *a lot* older. Honestly, switching distros for something like this is overkill. It's very likely that just using an older kernel could clear up an issue like this. It's the same way with any driver that's baked into the kernel.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 10, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Debian doesn't tend to just be older, it tends to be *a lot* older.


Myth


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 10, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Myth



No, Debian is pretty mainline. 10.1 that came out this july?

Its current kernel for example 4.19 was released in October of last year.

Its current Gnome version is 3.30 which came out last sept. The current release of gnome is 3.32 which came out in may (before the current 10.1 was even released)

Other debian based distros tend to run hotter code, things like ubuntu generally have more upto date versions even in their LTS releases. That doesn't mean you can install them on normal debian ot that debian will not update to them eventually but debian is known for stability for the most part because it runs everything with an LTS mindset.

This isnt the secret in the linux community. If you want bleeding edge you have to look for it or grab a distro that does it by nature.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> This isnt the secret in the linux community. If you want bleeding edge you have to look for it or grab a distro that does it by nature.


While that's true, it's not like it's so old as to make it dated. Debian focuses on stability, so naturally it's going to be a bit behind the bleeding edge.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> While that's true, it's not like so old as to make it dated. Debian focuses on stability, so naturally it's going to be a bit behind the bleeding edge.



Precisely why I picked it.   The older I get...the more I appreciate stability over cutting edge.  Albeit...I'm not a programmer or a power user. I mostly use my machines for historical research(stock market technical analysis), reading, writing, gaming...and...for storing my classic movies! For every single thing I use it for...it's stellar. Frankly, it's the first pc I've had in the last 7 years that I wasn't thinking it might blow up if I looked at it wrong...I actually sit at my computer with a big smile anymore. This thing is 100% dead silent and runs absolutely perfect...and I mean perfect.

Speaking of gnome, I was about to give up on it and go back to xfce, but when Gnome 3.30 hit the street...my machine really came alive.  Runs WAY better than any previous version and I've been using gnome(off & on, aka love & hate) since the beginning of gnome 3.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## bug (Sep 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> While that's true, it's not like it's so old as to make it dated. Debian focuses on stability, so naturally it's going to be a bit behind the bleeding edge.


It's not that it's dated, but if you buy new hardware, there's a good chance Debian (and Ubuntu/Mint and CentOS) will fail to recognize it properly.


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> LOL! This. Should have finished reading through all the posts before responding...



Busy day at the office and wasn't looking what I was doing lol     Still something to check over again...  Never had the issue before even with the 18.3 release, so I'm guessing it's something I've done    Either that or the micro code I've seen being updated has messed with things or something...  Maybe it just needs a good slapping.........


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Myth


It's not a myth. I'm assuming you're not using sid because that's really no better than running a rolling release and their releases tend to be pretty far behind. For example, you probably don't get PostgreSQL 11 with the latest Debian release, whereas Ubuntu has it on the last LTS. Generally speaking, Debian is slow to adopt new versions of packages.


----------



## bug (Sep 11, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> It's not a myth. I'm assuming you're not using sid because that's really no better than running a rolling release and their releases tend to be pretty far behind. For example, you probably don't get PostgreSQL 11 with the latest Debian release, whereas Ubuntu has it on the last LTS. Generally speaking, Debian is slow to adopt new versions of packages.


At the same time, that's not a bad thing because, while you don't get the latest and greatest from Debian, you do get great stability. You just have to know what you value more.


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 11, 2019)

i alr finish download manjaro xfce 18.04 stable x64 iso, will do installation now, i hope it can run game qith vega 8, anyway it is okey to ask or questioning on this thread? or should i open new thread for? thx adv


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 11, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i alr finish download manjaro xfce 18.04 stable x64 iso, will do installation now, i hope it can run game qith vega 8, anyway it is okey to ask or questioning on this thread? or should i open new thread for? thx adv


Feel free to ping me whichever you do.


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 11, 2019)

okey so i was attempting to install as usually use rufus as media to create bootable os, but i found this error and cant process






i try both partition 1&2, either dont work, this is 1st time rufus has failed me, i never got problem install other distro before, anyone know the solution?

i might try to install directly by window, maybe it can work rather bootable pendrive


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2019)

bug said:


> It's not that it's dated, but if you buy new hardware, there's a good chance Debian (and Ubuntu/Mint and CentOS) will fail to recognize it properly.


I have not had this experience. Mint accurately and properly recognizes everything I've recently thrown at it. Not worried.


Aquinus said:


> It's not a myth. I'm assuming you're not using sid because that's really no better than running a rolling release and their releases tend to be pretty far behind. For example, you probably don't get PostgreSQL 11 with the latest Debian release, whereas Ubuntu has it on the last LTS. Generally speaking, Debian is slow to adopt new versions of packages.


It is completely a myth. The way you tell it people might get the idea that Debian(and thus everything it's based on) is rubbish because it's not on the bleeding edge of development, which is both inaccurate and untrue. Alot of users prefer Debian BECAUSE it's not on the bleeding edge, is well tested, very stable and well supported.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 11, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> okey so i was attempting to install as usually use rufus as media to create bootable os, but i found this error and cant processView attachment 131672
> View attachment 131673
> i try both partition 1&2, either dont work, this is 1st time rufus has failed me, i never got problem install other distro before, anyone know the solution?
> 
> i might try to install directly by window, maybe it can work rather bootable pendrive


Make sure you used fat on Rufus, and try with DD instead of the normal ISO method.


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 11, 2019)

oh okey i will tried again, ive seen dd mode, never thought that would be usefull, i only know what and hows iso work, thx for the tips, iwll try let you know the result soon


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> It is completely a myth. The way you tell it people might get the idea that Debian, and thus everything it's based on, is rubbish because it's not on the bleeding edge of development which is both inaccurate and untrue. Alot of users prefer Debian BECAUSE it's not on the bleeding edge, is well tested, very stable and well supported.


So which one is it? Does it have newer versions of software or does it not? That last statement literally is like saying that it's both. Debian as a distro tends to have older versions of software with the exception of running sid (Debian Unstable.) Distros based on Debian are not required to use the same versions of software or even the same package repos. in fact they don't and Ubuntu and Mint are some prime examples of that. *Debian-based does not mean Debian*. It means that certain things, like package management and how the OS operates are shared. Anyone who has used Debian or a Debian based distro knows all about .deb files and using apt. However, what those source packages contain can be very different and that's why I say Debian (as a distro,) tends to use older versions of software, because it does. If I'm building a linux box where stability is paramount, I will use Debian. A great example of this would be running a gateway server or something, because having internet is kind of important. On the other hand, I use Linux for my laptop for work and desktop. In those cases, it's important for me to have up to date software and sometimes even bleeding edge when it comes to graphics drivers which is why I'll gravitate more towards Ubuntu.

Debian is prefered for systems that demand stability over others exactly for the reason you said, it's well tested, but the consequence of being well tested is that it's going to be older software because it takes time to test these things and make patches. It's hard to release something quickly and have it be stable and be without bugs in a short period of time, even more so if you're a distro doing additional rounds of QA on packages to make sure that things work. As a result Debian as a distro will always tend to have older versions of packages. That's all I'm saying and I think we're actually in agreement on this.

tl;dr: Debian as a distro tends to have dated versions of software for the sake of long term support. That does not mean that Debian-based distros are as well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 12, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> So which one is it? Does it have newer versions of software or does it not?


Sorry, I restructured that sentence for better clarification.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 18, 2019)

Funny,  I did slackware builds,  Gentoo,  Arch...  in the end Ubuntu stomps all over them. Every app you can ever need is available on Ubuntu.  I did a 2 year evaluation of linux builds,  and 
settled on kubuntu.  After 20 years of using ms dos and ms windows products,  I can proudly say I am ms free.  I did have  an install of win7,  but finally deleted it.  Windows is just
not needed any more. And mint users....  go Kubuntu or raw Debian if you want to crank.  Mint is kiddie.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Mint is *easy*.


Fixed that for you. Kubuntu, while still easy to use for power users, is not something I would drop people who have never used Linux before into.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 18, 2019)

I have several Ubuntu deployments between my boys' MineOS server is a 18.04 LTS VM, a 19.04 desktop OS VM I use for lab testing, 18.0.4.3 Server LTS for a virtual ELK stack I'm testing in my home lab, 19.04 desktop os on my old field engineer Lenovo laptop from 5+ years ago mostly just used for screwing around and when I need Linux for something at work, and Manjaro on my old Dell 3540 from college as I'd never used Manjaro or gone too far into gaming in Linux recently, and it was collecting dust. 

Thinking about going Ubuntu or Manjaro on my Acer Predator 15 (i7-6700H, GTX980M 4GB, 16GB DDR4 2400 and 240GB SSD + 1TB HDD) for a better gaming testing environment. I do like Manjaro, but I'm so used to Ubuntu at this point I'm gonna have to mess around a bit more. Ubuntu does just work as @johnspack says, that is one thing that makes it super nice. But honestly Manjaro has been easy to work with and resolve issues on over the past couple months I've been lightly testing it (in very little spare time).


----------



## bug (Sep 18, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Funny,  I did slackware builds,  Gentoo,  Arch...  in the end Ubuntu stomps all over them. Every app you can ever need is available on Ubuntu.  I did a 2 year evaluation of linux builds,  and
> settled on kubuntu.  After 20 years of using ms dos and ms windows products,  I can proudly say I am ms free.  I did have  an install of win7,  but finally deleted it.  Windows is just
> not needed any more. And mint users....  go Kubuntu or raw Debian if you want to crank.  Mint is kiddie.


Correction, Ubuntu stomps the rest _for your needs_. There's a bonus in sticking to something that uses deb or rpm and that is most closed source software that comes to Linux is packaged in those formats.
_For my needs_, Ubuntu was always missing up to date Java, Maven and such. And while I could find PPAs for them, it just got tiresome after a while. So _for my needs_ it's Arch that stomps everything else (maybe Manjaro, according to some recent findings).

An alternative to Kubuntu is Neon. Latest KDE, latest Qt and way less bloat (apparently Kubuntu doesn't clean up Gnome services properly). Unfortunately Neon stubbornly sticks to LTS releases, so you get the latest KDE, but ancient everything else


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 18, 2019)

bug said:


> _For my needs_, Ubuntu was always missing up to date Java, Maven and such.


I don't want Ubuntu changing major versions on me just when I run a `sudo apt upgrade`, but honestly, it really depends on the release. Java 11 was supposed to be the next "long term support" version of Java, but imagine if someone is using software running on Java 8 and suddenly you're on 11 because you updated. Now your application is screaming at you because of illegal reflection warnings or whatever backwards incompatible changes they're pushing. I would agree though that it would be nice if there were say, a Java 12 package I could just install, but when it comes to software I'm writing for work, I'm more apt to stick with whatever is available for the distro. For Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, that would be Java 11 (although there is a package to install Java 8 if you *really* wanted that.)

I understand the need if you *really* need bleeding edge Java, but that sounds more like an edge case.


----------



## bug (Sep 18, 2019)

@Aquinus First of all, apt upgrade won't upgrade you to the next version, you're thinking apt dist-upgrade. As long as you don't specifically request a distro upgrade, you'll be fine.
Second, ideally apt upgrade will upgrade your app at the same time it upgrades java. And if your app has a dependency on java8 or java11, they'll remain installed.
Third, I'm a developer, thus I am a special case, but I need to play with the latest and greatest.
Fourth, Java was just an example, there are other packages for which I needed PPAs to get the latest versions. Go for example. Thankfully Rust or Angular sidestep distro's package management and are more straightforward to keep up to date (except Angular comes with that node.js mess).


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 18, 2019)

Ubuntu Is kind of a mess for developers. Arch or Fedora offer a much better package management.
To give some example, SDL is not compiled with Vulkan support on Ubuntu.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 18, 2019)

bug said:


> First of all, apt upgrade won't upgrade you to the next version, you're thinking apt dist-upgrade.


No, I'm not. The `default-jdk` in Ubuntu for 18.04 started as Java 10 and eventually become Java 11 after 18.04 had already been released. It's up to Ubuntu when it comes to when package versions are updated. The same deal happened with PostgreSQL. Started on 10.x and is currently on 11.5. So major versions do change if Ubuntu lets them.


bug said:


> Third, I'm a developer, thus I am a special case, but I need to play with the latest and greatest.


I'm a dev too and I don't use the latest and greatest because if I decide to build against Java 12, that's great until I realize where its getting deployed only has Java 11, because that's the current LTS for Java.


bug said:


> (except Angular comes with that node.js mess).


I think we can agree on the fact that NPM is a rarefied piece of crap.


----------



## bug (Sep 18, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> No, I'm not. The `default-jdk` in Ubuntu for 18.04 started as Java 10 and eventually become Java 11 after 18.04 had already been released. It's up to Ubuntu when it comes to when package versions are updated. The same deal happened with PostgreSQL. Started on 10.x and is currently on 11.5. So major versions do change if Ubuntu lets them.


Ah, the default. You're right.



Aquinus said:


> I'm a dev too and I don't use the latest and greatest because if I decide to build against Java 12, that's great until I realize where its getting deployed only has Java 11, because that's the current LTS for Java.


I should clarify I was talking about the PC at home, the one I use to test and learn stuff. For that one, I don't care what's used in production (that would usually be Java8 if I'm lucky), I just want to take new features for a spin.



Aquinus said:


> I think we can agree on the fact that NPM is a rarefied piece of crap.


You are too kind. Way too kind.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 18, 2019)

bug said:


> You are too kind. Way too kind.


The words I would like to use would likely land me an infraction.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> The words I would like to use would likely land me an infraction.


And we thank you for your restraint.


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2019)

phill said:


> Guys just wondering if someone might be able to push me in the right direction...
> 
> I've been having some issues with my SR2 with Mint 18.3, it seems to be loosing connection every so often and I'm not sure why..  It can access my home network, get out online but reports back it can't connect and as a cruncher (I don't run it 24/7, the power bill would kill me!!) I've had issues returning work units..
> 
> Tried different cables, network ports (considering a network card to rule that out) but is there anything else I could try?  It also feels sooo sluggish at times with a fair delay between mouse click and it doing something...  I just wondered if anyone had had anything before like it or not?  Be great to hear back from someone



I just thought whilst I have half a brain and I remembered, the issue I think I was having was with the network ports on the board..  Not sure if it's just Linux as I don't run Windows on it, but I managed to find a 4 port network card at home and put that in and we seem to have a stable and working PC again.  It's connecting just fine and working well now  
Long time coming now, so I might try updating it to 19.1 again and try it again...

Glad the thread has come alive as well   Linux is such a nice OS for how it runs..  Happy days!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2020)

Linux Mint 19.3 is out. Somehow missed it;





						Linux Mint 19.3 “Tricia” Xfce released! – The Linux Mint Blog
					






					blog.linuxmint.com
				








						Editions for Linux Mint 19.3 "Tricia" - Linux Mint
					

Linux Mint is an elegant, easy to use, up to date and comfortable GNU/Linux desktop distribution.




					linuxmint.com


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

I've been using it for a little while, it seems to be pretty stable and decent


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 2, 2020)

phill said:


> I've been using it for a little while, it seems to be pretty stable and decent


I too have been using it. Solid upgrade.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 2, 2020)

I switched to Manjaro now, it's the best distro for lazy people. Stable, rolling release, everything pre-configured. It's perfect.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Jan 2, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Linux Mint 19.3 is out. Somehow missed it;


Birdie showed one of the issues about Linux that it can run hot and drain the battery by just watching a movie.
The new version of Linux Mint 19.3 comes with this change:
*"Playing a movie on a laptop can rapidly deplete the battery. If the CPU goes too hot, the fans also kick on and the computer gets noisy. If the resolution is too high for the CPU to handle, the video gets choppy.

Xplayer is based on GStreamer/ClutterGST and can only render videos via the CPU.

Celluloid is based on the excellent MPV backend which provides much better performance and hardware accelerated playback. It can handle much larger resolutions than Xplayer on the same computer."*


GoldenX said:


> I switched to Manjaro now, it's the best distro for lazy people. Stable, rolling release, everything pre-configured. It's perfect.


I read a comment under a YouTube video, he says Manjaro is like Windows 10 insider edition. I take it as an OS that is developing fast and provide a near-Windows 10 experience (I don't mean the desktop theme). Thanks to GoldenX, it is one of the linux candidates that I would like to use if I ever wanted to install linux, that and Linux Mint. (I was clingy to the Ubuntu option but ... not anymore).


----------

